# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  How to install .sty LaTeX package

## LJM

I'm trying to install the calrsfs.sty calligraphy package for LaTeX. 

The problem is that, although I have superuser priviledges (I'm the main and only Ubuntu user), the machine doesn't let me extract the files in the right folder, namely, /usr/local/share/texfm-texlive/tex/latex. If I try using the Terminal, it won't even show me all the existing folders past /usr/local/share (only fonts, games, and a few others); if I try using the Gnome interface and get to the latex folder, it won't let me paste any files in there due to "lack of permission." 

Does this make any sense? Thank you in advance. --LJM

----------


## kleeman

Are you root when this happens?
At the terminal type
sudo su
and put in your password.
Try again after this...

----------


## Toufik

```
sudo latex calrsfs.sty
```

should work

Even if you are the only user of your computer, you have to type "sudo" and your password each time you want to modify your system (like installing something)

----------


## LJM

Thank you for your replies. Before I had had a chance to read them, I solved the problem using brute force.

I installed texlive-full, which is incredibly bulky, took quite some time, and probably gave me packages I'll never ever need, but now all packages I need seem to be there, including calrsfs.sty.

But thank you for your help. I wrote it down for trying out with possible similar problems in the future.

LJM

----------


## neoflight

> Thank you for your replies. Before I had had a chance to read them, I solved the problem using brute force.
> 
> I installed texlive-full, which is incredibly bulky, took quite some time, and probably gave me packages I'll never ever need, but now all packages I need seem to be there, including calrsfs.sty.
> 
> But thank you for your help. I wrote it down for trying out with possible similar problems in the future.
> 
> LJM


yes texlive-full is bulky.  :Mr. Green:  make sure that you run 'texhash' and  'texconfig' after you copy a sty file in the appropriate places, to use it.

----------


## timmie

I made a small tutorial for the handy miktex package manager for linux on
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiKTeX_Package_Manager

Even if you donno German the commands will be the same  :Wink:

----------


## parktownprawn

For those of you with "kein deutsch" i've posted a short howto for installing miktex package manager on the ubuntu wiki

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiktexPackageManager

----------


## cogumbreiro

I have blogged about this:

http://irrepupavel.blogspot.com/2007...es-sty-on.html

Afterwards I found this forum. Someone might find it useful.

----------


## ahmatti

Miktex package manager is great! Much easier and faster than separately downloading and extracting packages of ctan servers  :Smile:

----------


## timmie

> For those of you with "kein deutsch" i've posted a short howto for installing miktex package manager on the ubuntu wiki
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiktexPackageManager


Please add a option install via CheckInstall which would keep the system clean.

Greetings, Tim

----------


## ahmatti

Thanks for the checkinstall tip. I have been wondering if there is a way to do that!

And thanks for Miktex howtos! It is just what I needed, work perfectly with texlive  :Smile:

----------


## underwater

If you do all of the instructions and then sudo checkinstall instead of make install, it will fail at installing.

----------


## timmie

Please tell us exactly where it fails for you. Then we may be able to help.

For me it worked.

----------


## PhDP

> I have blogged about this:
> 
> http://irrepupavel.blogspot.com/2007...es-sty-on.html
> 
> Afterwards I found this forum. Someone might find it useful.


The problem is that I don't have the authorization to put files in usr/

----------


## aakaasha

I am trying for days now to install the mktex package manager.

I downloaded all files and extracted to /usr/local/miktex-2.7.3135, I installed all build-utilities, but if I type the command "./configure" the following error shows up:



```
bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
```

What is wrong with the described method?  :Confused: 

Regards,
Florian

----------


## Stefan_K

Hi Florian,

have a look here for a description how to install the miktex package manager on Ubuntu: http://texblog.net/latex-archive/lin...ckage-manager/

Stefan

----------


## aakaasha

```
/usr/local/miktex-2.7.3135$ cmake -G "Unix Makefiles" -DMIKTEX_INSTALLROOT="/usr/share/texmf-texlive" -DMIXTEX_ROOTS="/usr/share/texmf-texlive"
CMake Error: The program lynx could not be found.
-- Configuring done
/usr/local/miktex-2.7.3135$ make
make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.
/usr/local/miktex-2.7.3135$
```

 :Confused: 

Does it work the same way with Ubuntu 7.10?

----------


## Stefan_K

Did you install lynx? It seems to be needed.

Stefan

----------


## aakaasha

I installed Lynx and then it worked! Thank you, Stefan!

----------

